# Ozark Miniatures



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Greetings all, 

I have read about many of you using Ozark Miniatures for scale lumber, details for buildings, and details for locomotives and rolling stock. I also see that they are a proud sponsor of MLS with an advertisement. 

But after visiting their website and trying to register a new account, or look at some of the online stuff...how do you get a hold of them. I've tried registering online, and when that didn't work I attempted to send them an email...that didn't work. I even tried calling direct their number as listed on the website 1:00 PM California time and just a stock answering machine with computer generated greeting...no business greeting, etc. 

Those of you that do order through them what is the secret?? 

Thanks for any suggestions. 

Richard


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

The first time I got the generic answering machine I figured I called the wrong number  If you leave a message they should get back to you by the next business day. 

It looks like they are having website issues as clicking "add to cart" throws a database error. So I'd leave a message and they should get back to you by Monday.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, the gal called right back which I was appreciative. And yes, they are having web site issues. She said to be patient for about a week and it should up and running again. 

Richard


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi rsmproductions, 

Ozark Miniatures is a entire family operation. I had the same problem when I first began dealing directly with them. However, once you get through, they are fantastic people to deal with. And, yes, they sometimes have problems with their site, but like I said, I only had problems once and when I told them about it, they took care of the problem. 

By the way, I'm originally from your neck of the woods - Visalia. 

Tom Rey 
San Diego


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not _really_ necessary to order direct. I've had great experiences ordering way too Ozark merchandise much through with California and Oregon Coast Railway :http://www.cocry.com/ They carry a good selection, and sell it to you below retail.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have ordered from them directly online a couple of times and its worked well for me. Ridge Road Station also carries most of their line. 

-Brian


----------



## Raymond Lam (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what's happened to California and Oregon Coast Railway?? 

http://www.cocry.com/ 

I placed my order about a week ago and have received no reply so far. I checked its website again but it seems it has become another business website. 
Did I miss something?? 

Raymond


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like they didn't renew their address or they been whacked. I tried my old bookmark and get a BUNCH of wildly opening windows that my browser won't fill unless I type my browser's password... which I won't do.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Well something doesn't seem quite right. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

I mean, I know that time flies when you're having fun, however, I'd not realized that we'd already reached "2018"

"cocry.com expired on 05/31/2018 and is pending renewal or deletion."


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Raymond, 
They must have fixed whatever was wrong. I just checked, everything seemed to be working fine now. I talked to Stretch about two weeks ago, and he didn't mention anything. 
I was actually planning to order some track today, so hopefully they're up. 

Good luck, 
Matt


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I still get a notice that if I am not the owner of this domanin name I can make it mine. This is NOT the COCRY web site that I am used to seeing. I see no way to order Llagas Creek track or anything else I associate with C&OC Ry.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps the bookmarked page you are trying to access is having problems, but their homepage :http://www.cocry.com/ is operational, and briefly explains what the problem has been. You can also go to the various 'catalog' pages to look at specific items, and add them to your cart. However, as the homepage explains, their site is not secure until the problem get straightened out. 

Good luck! 
Matt


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I click YOUR link and get the same web page as I get with my bookmark or typing in the address manually. 

At the top it says: 

cocry.com expired on 05/31/2018 and is pending renewal or deletion 

Note the Past Tense ("expired") of the future date ("05/31/2018"). :-| 

Obviously the internet has gone KOOKOO! somewhere along the line. 

Ain't cornpewters wunnerful?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Addendum: 

The website says it is from: "Network Solutions" 



When I close the page I get a "pop-under" from/to: 

http : // kolmic . com / popunder?fp=%2BqsCkwmeECIP%2BUxr5z9Fa9ekDR5pqXpf%2BhmJ9TmJmLO 

(Assumming I typed that without error; I can't do a copy&paste. I put spaces in it to kill any link that might get created automatically.) 

But I block "pop ups" (and apparently "pop-unders" as well) and my browser wants me to type the browser password before it will open the page, which because I don't trust ANYTHING on the internet, I am NOT going to do so. 

So I cancel the password prompt and close the empty display page.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

Retail web pages are complex and can get garbled when the people try to put up pictures or new items. I tried both Ozark and C&OC RY and got them and the sites work fine as of today.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Now it works! 

Remember: 
Computers are neither smart nor dumb... 
They are just plain MEAN!


----------

